# New from Martinismommy!



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I got these wonderful, beautiful bettas from Karen! Enjoy:


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I also got a beautiful pastel HM male, but I don't have a picture of him yet. He is shy and hangs out in the back of his tank.


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Here is your pastel boy..His Best in Show sister is on the right of this photo....I'm surprised he is shy he was a buggar when he was here lol


----------



## AFishTale (Apr 14, 2011)

Stunning fish as always! Congrats on them.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL!!!!! :shock: 
there soo amazing, am so jealous of you!!!!


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Gorgeous fish! But of course Karens fish are always gorgeous!!


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Karen, maybe he is still getting used to his new home. 

I relly couldn't afford them, but then again, I could't pass them up. I really love them!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Do you plan on breeding them?  am just curious


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

BEauddddifulllll...pants...nice fish=grammar go byebye!LOL


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

betta lover1507 said:


> Do you plan on breeding them?  am just curious


 Yes I do if all goes well.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

okay good luck ;-)


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Just wanted you to know, my new pastel male has settled down. He's right in front begging at feeding time, and flares when we show him a mirror. They are all adjusting well.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I forgot to add: on the day they arrived, just as one of the 5.5 gal tanks had been cleaned and was in the process of being placed where it's kept, one of our cats decided he wanted to see what was going on. He landed ON the tank and tank and all went crashing to the floor. Thank goodness the fish wasn't in it at the time. I had to take an emergency trip to the LPS to get a new tank! What a mess!!


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Wow..that pearlescent one is stunning, Love the purple one too...U guys are incredible!!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

tpocicat said:


> I forgot to add: on the day they arrived, just as one of the 5.5 gal tanks had been cleaned and was in the process of being placed where it's kept, one of our cats decided he wanted to see what was going on. He landed ON the tank and tank and all went crashing to the floor. Thank goodness the fish wasn't in it at the time. I had to take an emergency trip to the LPS to get a new tank! What a mess!!


Those turdy little cats! I have a filter baffle on mine held by a string... My cats kept moving the string.. So I put it on with duct tape, they still got it off. So now it is held on by a string that is duct taped. SHEESH, these cats! xD


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Yep, they love to get into EVERYTHING, but I couldn't live without them.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Beautiful fish!


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

*Rosetail?*

Could Taz be a young Rosetail betta?


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

xShainax i have a rosetail but you can't tell until there older  i though mines was just a normal HM, until his caudal startled becoming ruffled -.- there goes my breeding plans XP


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Stunning fish!


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Beautiful bettas! I've always loved Karen's fishies ... it's too bad I can't get them.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I feel so lucky that I live close enough to be able to get some of her wonderful bettas!


----------

